# Identify tekmar control



## eddiecalder (Jul 15, 2008)

Tech sent me this pic and I can't seem to find the model #


----------



## eddiecalder (Jul 15, 2008)

I just need the # because I'm putting together a site Manual for the controls system for the engineers.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Very old 256???


----------



## ZL700 (Dec 8, 2009)

Too bad he didn't pull the cover and retrieve the model number while in front of it. But that would be to easy.

Looks like a day/night water temp setback control.


----------



## eddiecalder (Jul 15, 2008)

ZL700 said:


> Too bad he didn't pull the cover and retrieve the model number while in front of it. But that would be to easy.
> 
> Looks like a day/night water temp setback control.


You are correct.

The stupid thing was not even hooked up ( just power to it )


----------

